# Breeding Royals the old fashioned way!



## AB's (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi all, numerous people have asked I share this here as they found it very interesting so here's the link to my first ever breeding of Royal pythons doing it the old fashioned way of maternal incubation! http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/979325-maternal-incubation.html I will certainly do this again and the only thing I would do different is have lay box prepared in a rub in order to keep humidity high from the start.

Hope you enjoy the read!


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

great thread. congrats on your babies! :no1:


----------



## raptortastic (Jan 12, 2010)

Just read all 16 pages of the thread, didn't want to spoil the anticipation by reading the last one! Also, wanted to get as much info as i could as i'm gonna be doing the same with both my girls now!
Great stuff!!!!! :2thumb:
As a thought, would you consider doing in it rubs as i find you get better humidity in them? I have both vivs and rubs,at the moment they're in 50ltr ones.
Might do a post diary too as i'm sure it'll be different and more ppl can then take what they need from the posts.
P.s get yourself some decent scales :whistling2:


----------

